# Fugitive Killed In Police Shootout On Dan Ryan



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Fugitive Killed In Police Shootout On Dan Ryan
Two Suspects Remain At Large

POSTED: 6:36 am CST December 3, 2004
UPDATED: 6:07 pm CST December 3, 2004

CHICAGO --

Police shot and killed a man in a shootout at a crash scene on the Dan Ryan Expressway shortly after midnight Friday, and two other suspects got away, according to NBC5.

NBC5's Rob Elgas reported Friday afternoon that police had been looking for the man since last summer in connection with a the drive-by shooting death of 15-year-old Troy Wilson on the city's West Side in August.

The man who was fatally shot was identified as Byron Logan, 25, of Chicago, by family members and fingerprints, according to police News Affairs Deputy Director Pat Camden. Police earlier identified him incorrectly as Orlando Cotton, 29, of Milwaukee, Wis. The man was wrongly identified as Cotton because of an identification card that was with him when he was brought in to the medical examiner's office, Camden said.

Police said when Logan was fatally shot, he was firing at them with a MAC-10 weapon, although none of the officers was injured.

The shooting took place on the expressway near 43rd Street, at about 12:30 a.m. Friday, police News Affairs Officer Hector Alfaro said.

Before the crash, a tactical response sergeant saw a Pontiac "driving suspiciously," near Garfield Boulevard and Halsted Street, according to police spokesman Pat Camden. After checking the license plate number and discovering that the car had been reported stolen, the sergeant tried to pull the Pontiac over, but the driver took off and entered the expressway.

The sergeant called for backup and pursued the Pontiac onto the expressway, Camden said, and the Pontiac crashed into a tractor-trailer. The sergeant and backup officers who arrived at the scene said they returned fire when the suspect started shooting.

Two other people in the car ran east on 43rd Street and escaped, he said.

Camden said when Logan first got out of the car, he had a revolver in his hand, but dropped the weapon. Camden said the sergeant pulled out a Taser stun gun, but the gunman then pulled the MAC-10 from his clothes and started firing. The sergeant dropped the Taser gun and pulled out his sidearm and returned fire, Camden said.

Officers responding to the sergeant's call for backup arrived in the express and local lanes during the exchange of gunfire, Camden said, and the responding officers also opened fire, striking the gunman.

Both the MAC-10 and the revolver were found at the scene, Camden said.

Investigators closed the local northbound lanes between 43rd and 47th streets after the shootout. Plastic and metal debris was strewn over the road, and the gray, four-door Pontiac was on the 43rd Street entrance ramp.

At the scene, police spoke to the driver of the tractor-trailer that was struck by the car. The cab of the vehicle was reportedly damaged on the driver's side.

http://www.nbc5.com/news/3967945/detail.html


----------

